# Few twitch baits and topwaters.



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Took quick iPhone pic after I got hooks on. Big spooks are ayc, small are maple, and small twitch baits re mahogany


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice and the madness begins, I got bit by the bug a year or so ago, to go "all in". Crazy how it takes hold of you, only thing better is either a friend or you catching fish on them. Very nice assortment. Tim


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Yea they work.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

They sure look perty


----------

